# Midi-Applet mit Vorladen und Abspielen via JavaScript



## Gast (17. Jul 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin kein Java-Programmierer, ich habe es eher mit PHP und JavaScript. Für ein JavaScript Tool benötige ich Sound. Geht auch mit HTML und JavaScript, aber es ist hinderlich und stört den Ablauf des Scripts.

Seit 2 Tagen stöbere ich im Internet nun nach einem simplen Applet, welches die von mir vorgegebenen midi-Dateien vorlädt und sie via JavaScript Funktion dann just in Time abspielt (möglichst ohne Verzögerung durch Nachladen).

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen? Gerne auch gegen Bezahlung.

Gruß

Clemens
colored-web@colored-web.com


----------



## Gast (17. Jul 2004)

Habe ich vergessen, wenn möglich wäre es von Vorteil, wenn das Applet auch wav-Dateien abspielen kann, ebenfalls nach Vorladen.

Gruß

Clemens
colored-web@colored-web.com


----------



## Gast (19. Jul 2004)

Hat sich inzwischen erledigt, in einem 4-stündigen Crashkurs Learning by doing konnte ich mein erstes Applet erfolgreich selbst schreiben und es funzt


----------

